# Pricey NARS Haul - ouch! but I'm very happy



## WhatWouldJoanDo (May 28, 2011)

Multiples: Riviera and Copacabana
  	Brush: Yachiyo
  	Lips: Bettina lip pencil
  	Loose Powder


----------



## shadowaddict (May 28, 2011)

Great haul. Nars can add up very quickly but they have great products especially their blushes. Enjoy your goodies.


----------



## heart (May 28, 2011)

yum!  i love nars.  they're one of the only brands where i can just buy one thing from and be happy with my haul.    that's how great they are.  enjoy your haul!


----------



## EmbalmerBabe (May 29, 2011)

Love NARS quality is unmatched in my opinion. Wish they had a program like Back2Mac though. =/
  	Laguna Bronzer is nothing short of amazing for a natural bronze look on fair skin.


----------



## WhatWouldJoanDo (May 30, 2011)

Agreed.  I don't even bother trying anything else, as I too believe that the quality and colour editing is unmatched.  ... The National MUA that inspired my purchase commented that Laguna isn't too warm and that's why it's so great and I completely can see that.  Often bronzers are too warm and that's what throws it off and makes it look bad or at least much less amazing ;-) .


EmbalmerBabe said:


> Love NARS quality is unmatched in my opinion. Wish they had a program like Back2Mac though. =/
> Laguna Bronzer is nothing short of amazing for a natural bronze look on fair skin.


----------



## naturallyfab (May 31, 2011)

great haul! I really want to try a multiple, but I don't know i I can justify the price


----------



## shadowaddict (May 31, 2011)

Quote:


EmbalmerBabe said:


> Love NARS quality is unmatched in my opinion. *Wish they had a program like Back2Mac *though. =/
> Laguna Bronzer is nothing short of amazing for a natural bronze look on fair skin.



 	Yes, that would be great. NARS products are never disappointing, always top quality.


----------



## WhatWouldJoanDo (Jun 1, 2011)

@ naturally fab ... I adore my multiples.  A tip if you do get one is to set them with a powder - for my eyelids this is an important step.  Lips and cheeks layering makes it last longer but not a necessary step.  They included multiples in the sephora nars sets and online on the nars website you can get multiple duos in a blush-sized compact that you may better be able to justify.


----------



## WhatWouldJoanDo (Jun 2, 2011)

The Back2Mac program is pretty great.


----------



## WhatWouldJoanDo (Jun 14, 2011)

Update: I can't get enough of the Riviera and Copacabana multiples. It's such a beautiful sheer pink and fresh highlight combo for Summer!!!!


----------

